# Relapsing



## kayseas95 (Feb 25, 2013)

I've just relapsed a little while ago, I was having the best couple days that i've had for as long as I can remember. But dp found a way to get back inside my head, does anyone have any advice to deal with relapses?


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

Stay relax , do things you love to do , be with friends , and do not worry , if you got out once , you will get out of it a second time .

Hope my english does not schock you lol , I am french !


----------



## Marcuse (May 17, 2009)

Challenge the DP. Stand in front of the mirror and stare. Let the panic rush over you. In other words, deal with is as you would deal with a panic attack.

Since you have been suffering before you know that nothing horrible will happen, you get better. Knowing that, you should just try to face it with no fear and thus telling your brain that you are not afraid and will not let it take over. In time your brain will cease to react to the DP with stress hormones and anxiety, and since DP is mostly anxiety your DP can and will get better.

I know it is not easy, most of the time I just avoid everything even though I know its contra productive.


----------



## airbear (Apr 7, 2013)

Relapses are going to happen in nearly everyone's case I think, so just don't be crushed/disappointed when it reappears, and give up hope. Like Marcuse said, when this happens after a good day or two, just challenge the DP and prove to yourself that you're strong enough to let it be there and then disappear. DP thrives on anxiety, and surrendering to anxiety will only be letting it sit there. So facing your anxiety is important, even though it's super hard. Then just go about your day as you please, or at least the best you can -- you might have to do it over and over again, but it should eventually pay off.


----------



## philandrjack (Feb 20, 2013)

kayseas95 said:


> I've just relapsed a little while ago, I was having the best couple days that i've had for as long as I can remember. But dp found a way to get back inside my head, does anyone have any advice to deal with relapses?


It seems to me that you beat the obsessive component of DP (as in you do not fear the symptoms, you know you are not going to go crazy or be stuck like this forever) but until you resolve the fundamental issues which left you susceptible to DP in the first place (i.e. Disorganized attachment style etc.) you will be prone to dissociate when faced with stress.

Anyway great work on beating the obsessive aspect of the disorder, it is a really important part in order to fully achieve recovery and in my opinion it really makes you strong as a person.

All the best


----------

